# peacocks keep dying



## snstaylor (Apr 14, 2008)

hello all this is my first time in here and i have a question. I have a 55g tank it currently has a breeding pair of yellow labs, a yellow tail acei, a giraffi hap, a jewel cichlid and an albino zebra they are all great in the tank. Now for the problem i wanted to try to get some peacocks in there and so far *** been through 4 they just keep dying on me. And yes i do my water changes and chck the ammonia and ph but i cant figure it out could someone please give me some insight on this strangeness. Thanks for helping!!!!!!


----------



## Mitch101 (Sep 15, 2007)

Might fix your stocking. Mbuna do not pair. There should be more Acei. Peacocks dont do well with more agressive fish, maybe thats why they keep dying.

Are the Acei and Jewel fighting or still fighting?


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

and if your only adding 1 peacock each time your group of mbuna would not socially accept the new addition.. try stocking a few at a time and re arrange hiding spots when u add them.. break up their established territories and chances are better they will not pick on the peacock..


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

You might also try some peacocks that are a bit more belligerent than average. The jacobfriebergi are supposed to be more aggressive. The Eureka Red, the Yellow Jake, for example.


----------



## snstaylor (Apr 14, 2008)

All your suggestions were great i will try them


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would heed the above suggestions, but would also remove the zebra, venustus and jewel from the equation.

Not a great mix for adding peacocks, and this should increase your odds for success.

Kim


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

Also breeding pairs don't really exist with these fish as they are harem breeders and should be in groups of at least 4.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

DMWave45 said:


> Also breeding pairs don't really exist with these fish as they are harem breeders and should be in groups of at least 4.


Very true...This applies to even aceis and Yellow labs.

Don't consider doing this with the jewel, though. Should a pair of them form, you'll have more trouble than you've already got.

And, a group of the venustus and zebra would make things more chaotic for the peacocks. They don't do well with more boisterous mbuna.

Kim


----------



## snstaylor (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks to everyone for your ideas!!!!!!!!


----------

